# mpd5 restart -> CHAT: The modem is not responding



## andrian (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi. I used net/mpd5 with usb 3g modem. It`s work fine, but when I run `mpd restart`, in mpd.log write:

```
root@freebsd:/usr/local/etc/mpd5 # tail -f /var/log/mpd.log
Dec 11 19:37:01 freebsd mpd: Multi-link PPP daemon for FreeBSD
Dec 11 19:37:01 freebsd mpd:
Dec 11 19:37:01 freebsd mpd: process 28463 started, version 5.7 (root@freebsd 17:31 11-г▒M-^@▒M-^C-2015)
Dec 11 19:37:01 freebsd mpd: CONSOLE: listening on 127.0.0.1 5005
Dec 11 19:37:01 freebsd mpd: web: listening on 0.0.0.0 5006
Dec 11 19:37:01 freebsd mpd: [B1] Bundle: Interface ng0 created
Dec 11 19:37:01 freebsd mpd: [L1] Link: OPEN event
Dec 11 19:37:01 freebsd mpd: [L1] LCP: Open event
Dec 11 19:37:01 freebsd mpd: [L1] LCP: state change Initial --> Starting
Dec 11 19:37:01 freebsd mpd: [L1] LCP: LayerStart
Dec 11 19:37:14 freebsd mpd: [L1] CHAT: The modem is not responding.
Dec 11 19:37:14 freebsd mpd: [L1] MODEM: chat script failed
Dec 11 19:37:14 freebsd mpd: [L1] Link: DOWN event
Dec 11 19:37:14 freebsd mpd: [L1] LCP: Down event
Dec 11 19:37:14 freebsd mpd: [L1] Link: reconnection attempt 1 in 3 seconds
Dec 11 19:37:17 freebsd mpd: [L1] Link: reconnection attempt 1
^C
root@freebsd:/usr/local/etc/mpd5 #
```
If modem remove from USB port and insert back then modem works fine. Why modem sleep after `mpd restart` and not up?


----------

